# Accidental Litter near Indianapolis, IN



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

My girl from the pet store turned out to be pregnant. I still have three males and two females that need homes. They are three months old now, gorgeous colors (black/white and tan/white combinations), and very used to people. All of them are sweethearts with adorable personalities.


----------



## Sashay (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh man! If you'd only lived closer to Cincinnati! I need a cage-mate for my new girl(adopted on Sunday). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

